# Just Wondering



## Drac (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think this thread has been done before, and if it has I will apologize now..

Just how did you find your way here to Martial Talk???


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 1, 2007)

I found it through a link from an Aikido site.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 1, 2007)

You know, I don't even remember.  Seems like I've always been here.

irates:

It was probably a web search that first brought this place to my eye.

iratewhe


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2007)

It was an accident..Alas I cannot recall what I was looking for..How sad is that???


----------



## Kacey (Feb 1, 2007)

My sahbum found it while looking for MA sites on which to publish information about upcoming events, and sent me a link.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 1, 2007)

It was an accident for me as well.  I think I did a search for something and one of the choices was a thread but I don't remember what it was for.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 1, 2007)

Neither of the two choices apply to me.   I actually did a search for martial arts forums or discussion groups.  This was when I was looking for a school and was having trouble with my search.  I also wanted to research different arts.


----------



## Carol (Feb 1, 2007)

Tarot said:


> Neither of the two choices apply to me.  I actually did a search for martial arts forums or discussion groups. This was when I was looking for a school and was having trouble with my search. I also wanted to research different arts.


 
Similar story here 

I was trying to look up some information on American Kenpo and was hoping to find a Kenpo discussion group in the process


----------



## Catalyst (Feb 1, 2007)

Totally by chance
I think I either googled or yahooed a search term like
Hapkido Discussion or Hapkido Forum or Hapkido Information, etc.
and this site was listed in the search results


----------



## exile (Feb 1, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> It was an accident for me as well.  I think I did a search for something and one of the choices was a thread but I don't remember what it was for.



This was exactly my route here as well. It happened a number of times and I found the backing and forthing of the discussions both civil and highly informative. There was something else, though... even though it's a quasi-anonymous medium, what I found was that the personalities of the individual posters was somehow managing to emerge... the nature of the discourse on the forum seemed to encourage that, which is definitely not the case on other MA boards I'd seen. So after a while I started dropping in on a regular basis (completely invisbly, and I hadn't even _heard_ of Ashida Kim at that point  ).


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 1, 2007)

Drac said:


> It was an accident..Alas I cannot recall what I was looking for..How sad is that???



You know what?...me too. Best accident I ever had.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 1, 2007)

Serendipity


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 1, 2007)

It was pretty much by accident for me.  I was searching the internet half out of boredom, half out of being tired of another forum I was on- trolls...  I don't even remember how I found the site of the first forum I was visiting.  Probably boredom too.  What else was I to do on my days off when I have nothing to do?  Now I have here, though!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 1, 2007)

I saw it mentioned on another Forum.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 1, 2007)

I was looking for kenpo-specific information.  I hadn't thought of looking for discussion groups.  MartialTalk was among the list on google search, so out of curiosity, I looked and got hooked.

- Ceicei


----------



## bydand (Feb 1, 2007)

I Googled one of my original instructors because I couldn't remember his number and was looking for his website.  I saw a thread linked that mentioned his name and out of curiosity I followed it here; haven't left sense.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2007)

searching the web, somehow I ended up here.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Feb 1, 2007)

Stumbled across it shopping online for equipment.  Glad I did too!!! Great place to visit!:asian:


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 1, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> It was an accident for me as well. I think I did a search for something and one of the choices was a thread but I don't remember what it was for.


 
Same deal for me. But then I wanted to post something to the thread I found and I had to sign up with all these crazy people to do so 
What did I get myself into...?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2007)

By accident one boring day at work, I think I was looking for something on Yang Jwing Ming and somehow ended up here, dont remember why I didnt go directly to the YMAA site.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 1, 2007)

I actually thought it was Marital Talk, and I was looking to hook up with MILFs on the rebound.



:uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just by accident and I was lucky when I fell into this dark pit of a planet the peole are great and the converstation is out there sometimes. But I would nebver ever leave this place for fear of Lisa and her gun.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I actually thought it was Marital Talk, and I was looking to hook up with MILFs on the rebound.


I thought it was Marital Talk too and was a MILF trying to hook up with guys on the rebound.

No.

Actually I googled my style and found MT.  Once I got here and was finished reading, I tried to leave and found a ball and chain on my leg and a monkey on my back.  He's been a bad monkey lately .... :uhyeah:


----------



## Infinite (Feb 1, 2007)

The google found it for me.

I think I was looking for JKD stuff and well 3 days later I was a paying member...

Feh damn internet and its cool sites.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2007)

Infinite said:


> The google found it for me.
> 
> I think I was looking for JKD stuff and well 3 days later I was a paying member...
> 
> Feh damn internet and its cool sites.



Infy, I'm curious about something else as well ... after three days, you became a supporting member.  May I ask what made you decide to support MT financially?


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Infy, I'm curious about something else as well ... after three days, you became a supporting member. May I ask what made you decide to support MT financially?


 

It's the best darned place around!  I don't know why I didn't support sooner.  Well, actually I didn't spend a lot of time on here until last year (actually a bit more than a year ago, not sure how long ago though).  That's why.  What a crying shame!  And no-  I'm not kissing but, and I'm not trying to make up for lost time either.  What can I say-  I'm hooked.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Infy, I'm curious about something else as well ... after three days, you became a supporting member.  May I ask what made you decide to support MT financially?



A good question. My knowledge of Martial Arts is purely intellectual for the most part and even then fairly limited. My practical knoweldge doesn't exist 

My skills are in information. I work in information security and specialize in Incident Response and Corporate Espienage. So basically this means I'm fairly adept at mining for information and recognizing valuable information when I encounter it.

When I found MT I found these things,

1) A site with a well regulated active moderating staff.
2) That same moderating staff understanding that the act of moderating is a behind the scenes activity. 
3) A group of intellegent people communicating and debating.
4) A tolerant group of people that typically relize not responding to trolls results in the better effect.
5) A body of knowlege with a good search function.
6) A welcoming community.
7) An exceptional group of people with a vast array of skills and knoweldges providing amazingly good information / insights.

This all lead me to believe that this site had the structure and the foundations to exist for quite a while. So as I was gaining something from it that I felt was hard to get anywhere else I decided I should support it.

Other boards have good quality people and various other attributes but the issue typically revolves around the longevity. Very few places have the momentum or the structure that will allow it to last for more than a year or two.

If you do a search here you find posts from 2004. 

Hopefully that answers your question I'm not sure if it is as clear as I want it to be. Writing is not my strength.

--Infy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I thought it was Marital Talk too and was a MILF trying to hook up with guys on the rebound.


 


Kreth said:


> I actually thought it was Marital Talk, and I was looking to hook up with MILFs on the rebound.
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
A match made in..... never mind... I'll stop now :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2007)

One of the original members told me about it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I thought it was Marital Talk too and was a MILF trying to hook up with guys on the rebound.
> 
> No.
> 
> Actually I googled my style and found MT. Once I got here and was finished reading, I tried to leave and found a ball and chain on my leg and a monkey on my back. He's been a bad monkey lately .... :uhyeah:



I do wish you able to get rid of the _Monkey_ as I know how bad that Monkey was.


----------



## Drac (Feb 2, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I do wish you able to get rid of the _Monkey_ as I know how bad that Monkey was.


 
Whadda ya mean WAS..


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> It was an accident..Alas I cannot recall what I was looking for..How sad is that???


Im the same way, I was looking for something and found the site, but I cant remember what it was I was looking for.

B


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 2, 2007)

Got an email from a member who thought I might be interested in the Horror story thread about the founder of my primary MA...


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 2, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> Got an email from a member who thought I might be interested in the Horror story thread about the founder of my primary MA...



On the bright side, it brought you to us, and we all luv having ya here!!!


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 2, 2007)

alright!  group hug!  woot! lol


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 2, 2007)

I did a Google search for martial arts forums and here I am!


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 2, 2007)

I was browsing tru the stats of my webserver and then i noticed that a movie clip on the dojo site of a Brazilian buyu made a lot of traffic.
It all came from martialtalk so i had a look and i joined instantly


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 2, 2007)

Shicomm said:


> I was browsing tru the stats of my webserver and then i noticed that a movie clip on the dojo site of a Brazilian buyu made a lot of traffic.
> It all came from martialtalk so i had a look and i joined instantly



Welcome!!!  Enjoy your time around here among the MartialTalk addicts!


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW..The number of 'found-by-accident' and STAYED is unbelieveable..


----------



## morph4me (Feb 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> WOW..The number of 'found-by-accident' and STAYED is unbelieveable..


 
Seems like people know a good thing when they stumble upon it, and MT is definetly a good thing


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Seems like people know a good thing when they stumble upon it, and MT is definetly a good thing


 
Yep...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 3, 2007)

I too stumbled in here quite by accident.  I believe that I was googling and seaching through the internets, and got stuck in this tube here.  





exile said:


> This was exactly my route here as well. It happened a number of times and I found the backing and forthing of the discussions both civil and highly informative. There was something else, though... even though it's a quasi-anonymous medium, what I found was that the personalities of the individual posters was somehow managing to emerge...


Interestingly, I too was stricken with this phenomenon.  I'd not been a user of discussion boards prior to MT, and was surprised at how I could get a sense of the people behind the words by rifling through the various fora and threads.  I think I probably spent a good 20 hours or so just reading through old threads before I decided to actually join, and another 20 or so before I posted the first time.  I've read a lot of the older stuff....

Glad to be here, though.  Great thread, Drac.  Thanks for starting it.  It's pretty neat to understand how many accidents we have here.

I tell you, though, it does seem to indicate that MT owes its success to the creation of The Google....


----------



## DrJBN (Feb 3, 2007)

I was doing a google on Limalama and came across some intelligent discussion between, I believe, Bishop and Doc.  After reading other posts, I found that this is the only forum (that I've seen) with consistently intelligent and mature participants (at least over 90%).

All the best
DrJBN


----------

